# noob question dual vs solo



## mhitesman

Installer setup my vip 922 in solo mode and connected a wireless connection to my local network five months ago.
1. I see that I can go to dishonline and control my tv and dvr. Is this because of the Sling Loaded feature only?
2. I see that I can go to dishonline and watch live tv for channels I subscribe to. Do I need Sling Load to do this?
3. I would like to use the vip 922 to support two tv's. What SLING features do I lose?
4. If I want it to supply two tv's, what do I have to do to accomplish this?
5. I would like to stream Netflix to my tv. How do I incorporate Netflix into this setup since it appears that the receiver has no Netflix interface?
6. Is there no FREE video on demand offered by Dish Network tv? It appears there are no free movies to browse, no previous episodes to view, etc...only what I have recorded to my DVR or what is live or VOD I rent?
7. What is the big deal about SLING LOAD instead of dishonline live tv?
8. Sorry to appear naive, but what is the big deal about this expensive box?
Also sorry for the barrage of questions.... thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

mhitesman said:


> Installer setup my vip 922 in solo mode and connected a wireless connection to my local network five months ago.
> 1. I see that I can go to dishonline and control my tv and dvr. Is this because of the Sling Loaded feature only?


*Controlling your TV, YES. Controlling your DVR, No. Connection to broadband will allow you to schedule events without the sling.*



> 2. I see that I can go to dishonline and watch live tv for channels I subscribe to. Do I need Sling Load to do this?


*Yes, Watching Live Tv is only available via sling! *



> 3. I would like to use the vip 922 to support two tv's. What SLING features do I lose?


*TV2 is what is used to sling. If you have a TV at that location then when you are using the sling, the TV2 will have to watch what you are slinging or interupt your remote access. Also the reciever currently defaults recorings to TV2 so this could interupt TV2 watching as well.*



> 4. If I want it to supply two tv's, what do I have to do to accomplish this?


*You will need to connect the TV2 via the home distribution port on the back of the receiver. It will done via coax and TV2 will be SD only.*



> 5. I would like to stream Netflix to my tv. How do I incorporate Netflix into this setup since it appears that the receiver has no Netflix interface?


*You will need to stream Netflix through a separate input on your Tv with a device that does allow for Netflix (Game Console, Roku or BlueRay player)*



> 6. Is there no FREE video on demand offered by Dish Network tv? It appears there are no free movies to browse, no previous episodes to view, etc...only what I have recorded to my DVR or what is live or VOD I rent?


*At this time there is no free Video On Demand available on the ViP922. The software upgrade for the Blockbuster Movie Pass has not been released yet but there will some content available after that.*



> 7. What is the big deal about SLING LOAD instead of dishonline live tv?


*DISH Online or DISH Remote Access App on mobile devices is what allows for the access to the sling to view live Tv or your DVR recording from any device that has internet connection. Without the sling these functions would not be available on the DISH Onlione at all.*



> 8. Sorry to appear naive, but what is the big deal about this expensive box?
> Also sorry for the barrage of questions.... thanks!


The ViP922 is the only sling loaded receiver in existance. It has a much nicer user interface and a 1TB hardrive. I own a 922 & 722k and I love then both but the 922 is much sleeker and I live the graphics. I also love the added space on the hard drive but the addition of External Hard drives has made that a mott point now. Hope this helps, if not please feel free to ask more questions and we will assist you further. Thank you!


----------



## mhitesman

Wow. Thanks! Great, clear answers! More, now:
1. What is the difference between the dual and solo modes for my VIP 922?
2. I pay a $10 fee for SLING and a $7 fee for the DVR. So, $17/month for the sling loaded DVR. If I connect TV2 to my VIP 922, do I have to pay yet another fee each month?
3. If I was able to connect TV2 and supply programming to two tv's by my VIP 922, where do I obtain another remote and get it set up? I dont think two came in the box. 
4. Does Dish offer any receiver that has Netflix, Vudu, or Hulu built in to the user interface? I really miss that since leaving Direct TV and Tivo (but that is ALL I miss about either of those).
5. How do software upgrades get pushed down to my VIP 922 and my 211 receivers? The 922 is connected wirelessly to my network and the 211 is not. Neither is connected to phone line. Is this adequate?

Thanks, again, so much.


You said that the VIP 922 is the only product that allows me to watch my subscribed tv on other devices, but I had cable tv prior to moving to my current location. I had an Xfinity app on my phone/ipad that allowed me to watch cable television, as I recall? It is not particularly important to me, but I dont think I was able to actually access my tv and watched shows recorded on my dvr or anything like that, but live tv worked.


----------



## mhitesman

Does it cost to downgrade away from this VIP 922 to just HD DVR? $17/month for the sling dvr is steep since I can't use the service because my internet connection/signal is too intermittent and slow.


----------



## [email protected]

mhitesman said:


> Wow. Thanks! Great, clear answers! More, now:
> 1. What is the difference between the dual and solo modes for my VIP 922?


*In sigle mode, TV1 & TV2 share the same picture. If changed at one location, both locations change. It also allows for th Picture In Picture & Swap features. Dual Mode allows for independent viewing at both location and is what the reciever will go to inorder to sling.*



> 2. I pay a $10 fee for SLING and a $7 fee for the DVR. So, $17/month for the sling loaded DVR. If I connect TV2 to my VIP 922, do I have to pay yet another fee each month?


*Receiver fees are a little different. The receiver fees are basically $7.00 per tuner output and then a $3.00 additional fee for having a DVR. An HD Duo (222 receiver) is a $14.00 fee. The first reeiver fee is covered in the programming package but there is a set price for each additional reciever based on the functions of that receiver. You pay for what the receiver can do and can use it to run as many TVs as you want and it will not effect your bill.*



> 3. If I was able to connect TV2 and supply programming to two tv's by my VIP 922, where do I obtain another remote and get it set up? I dont think two came in the box.


*There should be a remote in the box. I still have mine there as I do not have a TV2 set-up either. If not then Pm your account information and I can help with that! *



> 4. Does Dish offer any receiver that has Netflix, Vudu, or Hulu built in to the user interface? I really miss that since leaving Direct TV and Tivo (but that is ALL I miss about either of those).


*Currently DISH Network does not have this feature available on any receiver.*



> 5. How do software upgrades get pushed down to my VIP 922 and my 211 receivers? The 922 is connected wirelessly to my network and the 211 is not. Neither is connected to phone line. Is this adequate?


*Yes, Software Upgrades are done via the satellite signal itself during the nightly updates mostly. *

Thanks, again, so much.



> You said that the VIP 922 is the only product that allows me to watch my subscribed tv on other devices, but I had cable tv prior to moving to my current location. I had an Xfinity app on my phone/ipad that allowed me to watch cable television, as I recall? It is not particularly important to me, but I dont think I was able to actually access my tv and watched shows recorded on my dvr or anything like that, but live tv worked.


Most On Demand Cable would allow the Tv shows to be viewed 24 hour after the intial airing. This is not LIVE TV but was not intolerable to catch shows missed. DirecTV's Nomad comes in second with it's abilitlies but there is a lot of things the sling can do that no one else can and it is very addicting. Watching live sporting events for my phone or ipad no matter where I am is awesome. (http://www.dishnetwork.com/compare/tveverywhere.aspx)


----------



## [email protected]

mhitesman said:


> Does it cost to downgrade away from this VIP 922 to just HD DVR? $17/month for the sling dvr is steep since I can't use the service because my internet connection/signal is too intermittent and slow.


I would have to check you specific account to see if any charges would apply. It can normally be done via UPS but PM me your account information and I will take a look.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Having a 922 makes your DVR fee $10, not $7 or $17. The 922 is the primary receiver on the account and any receivers after the first are charged as listed in the FAQ.


----------



## garygaryj

DishNetwork said:


> *At this time there is no free Video On Demand available on the ViP922. The software upgrade for the Blockbuster Movie Pass has not been released yet but there will some content available after that.*


If you press your remote's 'On Demand' button (lowest right-hand) and on the resulting screen go over to the 'A-Z' button and drop-down to 'Price', you will get a VOD sort that includes a few FREE offerings at the beginning. These have a "Free" icon in the upper-right of the picture icons.

Currently, there are 7 of them:
1. A Stir of Echoes
2. Bull Durham
3. High Plains Drifter
4. Rudy
5. Satan's Little Helper
6. Two Mules for Sister Sara
7. Zula Patrol: Animal Adventures in Space

Well, not huge, (or even good,) but not nothing.


----------

